# AREQUIPA RESIDENCIAL - FOTOS INTERESANTES!!



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Buscan por internet encontre algunas fotos de Arequipa residencial.Algunos son hasta de paginas de inmueblos characatos.

*Complejo en Cayma*

_Image deleted due to improper copyrights_

*La Villa Medica,los edificios mas altos de Arequipa.*

_Image deleted due to improper copyrights_

*Y como es un departamento en la Villa Medica?hay que subir....aca esta...*

_Image deleted due to improper copyrights_

*Y la vista desde la Villa Medica,muestra una zona plana de Arequipa.*

_Image deleted due to improper copyrights_

*Estas son zonas residenciales alejadas del centro de la ciudad,estan por el distrito de Sachaca,estas zonas recien estan creciendo,aun hay mucho terreno.*

_Image deleted due to improper copyrights_

*Selva Alegre unos de los distritos mas caros de la ciudad.(exepto una me las robe de Clau,jeje)*

_Image deleted due to improper copyrights_


































*El Vallecito , uno de los barrios mas conocidos de la ciudad.*


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jejeje naah no hay problema! Se ve muy bien arequipa residencial y bueno selva alegre es muy lindo pero un tanto solitario. Yo creo q si tuviera q elejir.. no sé tal vez viviría en vallecito.
Las vistas de sachaca estan buenísimas ! q lástima q cuando yo estuve el clima no jugo a mi favor.

Excelente thread


----------



## jessy21 (Jul 4, 2006)

qque linda es laciudad de arequipa , espero muy pronto visitarla.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

_Image deleted due to improper copyrights_

wow...regresando a 1970...

Hablando en serio, tan cheveres las fotos! Me encantan esas casas en Selva Alegre...ahí vivían mis tios abuelos con mis tíos.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

from Trujillo said:


> buenas fotos, pero no se ve orden, se parece a Huancayo por los vacios de construcciones. Los invito a ver en PROYECTOS, como esta Trujillo, lamentablemente y con buena nota hace tiempo que los superamos en todo aspecto. Bienvenidos a nuestra ciudad de gente amable, culta y progresista.


no se si leiste lo que puse.Esa zona es una zona nueva donde aun hay muchos terrenos.Con todo respeto y me alegra como esta desarrollando Trujillo,pero los barrios tradicionales de Arequipa Cayma,Yanahuara,Selva Alegre y el Vallecito superan aun a los barrios trujillanos.Estan mas desarrollados.Espero no ocasionar otro Arequipa vs. Trujillo,pero lo digo porque he estado en ambas ciudades hace poco.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buena recopilación de imágenes de la blanca ciudad!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

muy lindo thread.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

muy buenas imágenes, se ve muy bien las zonasresidenciales de Arequipa ... al forista from_trujillo te pediría q no hagas ese tipo de comentarios, puedes ocasionar problemas en el foro XD.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

A mi me alegra que hay una ciudad que le esta haciendo la competencia a Arequipa,eso va ayudar que no se quede ninguna atras.Pero tenemos que ver que en Arequipa tambien hay harto proyecto,los proyectos no solo son en Trujillo,que no estamos poniendolos en el foro es otra cosa.Hay muchos edificios en construccion en Cayma,aparte del mall que sigue en miras.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

si from no hagas ese tipo de comentarios en el thread porque ciertas personas explotan.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

no tengo porque explotar ,soy de Lima.Solo digo lo que ven mis ojos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonitas fotos, me gustan esas zonas de arequipa, y por favor, una invocacion a todos, absolutamente a todos: no se involucren en discusiones que ya nos tienen hasta el hartazgo. Hay que ignorar. From Trujillo, te invoco a no comentar del modo q lo has hecho, nos ha costado mucho llevarnos con tranquilidad, todas las ciudades son hermosas, y tienen sus zonas agradables, no me atreveria a cometer la ridiculez de decir A es mas bonito que B, ya suena estupido, disculpen el termino, simplemente sigan el hilo del tema.......

saludos


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> no tengo porque explotar ,soy de Lima.Solo digo lo que ven mis ojos.


jajajja ok no hay problema


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

ok saludos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Quiero comprar esta casa

_Images deleted due to improper copyrights_

Acabo de ver fotos de su interior y sus jardines...tiene mucho potencial...me que quedado :drool: 

Es como para vivir ahí y poner un _bed & breakfast_ y hacerle competencia a la Quinta Bates.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si JBlock hay unos caserones en Arequipa,y caros para provincias.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

es primera vez que veo esas casas bonitas en arekipa, espero nuestros amigos arekipenses se reunan nuevamente y muestren mas su ciudad que tiene cosas escondidas...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hay varias casas como esa en el distrito de Selva Alegre...quizás el más elegante de la ciudad.




























ahh..gracias por las fotos Clau!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

De nada 

Este hotel: *El Libertador * es lindo!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> De nada
> 
> Este hotel: *El Libertador * es lindo!


el unico hotel de 5 estrellas de la ciudad, es hermoso.


----------

